

My Favorite Programming Fonts for Visual Studio Development - rufflelesl
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/08/my-favorite-programming-fonts-for.html

======
wazoox
All in all I'm still so used to this good old courier.... I prefer serif fonts
overall. Anonymous Pro is interesting.

